# Smoked Pot Roast



## s2k9k (Jul 2, 2012)

I love pot roast in the crock pot but I want to take it to the smoker (like everything I've been doing lately). I planned on smoking a couple of pork picnics this weekend so I knew I needed to fill up the smoker. If you know me you know I don't like doing long smokes unless it's full, just seems like such a waste of good propane!

I had 3 chuck roasts in the freezer I caught on sale awhile back so I thought "how bout some pot roast?"

Friday night I gave them a coating of Thick Lea & Perrins and then good dusting of Montreal Steak Seasoning, wrapped in plastic wrap in back in fridge overnight. 

About 10:00 Saturday morning they went into the smoker with some Pitmasters Choice pellets providing a nice TBS to them. 

I went ahead and peeled and sliced some taters and carrots and cut up an onion. I took 2 qts of beef broth and a package of Beef Stew Seasoning and simmered it on the stove just to preheat it before it went into the smoker. I poured it into a large foil pan with the taters, carrots and onions.

Now this was the tricky part, "timing", I didn't know how long the taters would take to cook and didn't know how long the chuckies would take so I just had to roll the dice.

I put the pan in the smoker at 2:00 when the chuckies were about 150*, I wanted to give it some smoke before I sealed it up.

Here they are catching some smoke:








I left the pan in for an hour then put the chuckies in with the veggies and sealed it up with some foil. I moved it up and the pork down so the pork wouldn't drip all over the foil, I think that was a mistake for the pork but that's another thread.

Here's the chuckies right before going swimming:







And in the pan ready to be covered at 3:00:







About 5:00 the taters and carrots were perfect, a little crisp and not mushy so it's time to get them out of there:







It came out really good, the flavor is awesome. The chuckies were as tender as I wanted so I know now they need to cook longer but I was guessing at the timing. I know now that the taters and carrots will be ready in 3 hours so I will be able to time when to put it in a lot better. I will be doing this again but will make sure to take the chuckies to at least 190* before putting in the pan. Live Smoke and Learn, right?

I cubed some up with the taters and carrots and shredded the rest for some pulled chuckie sammies:


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 2, 2012)

Never tried Pot Roast in a Smoker. That looks like some good eats! But I got to ask...Beef Stew Seasoning...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Is that the McCormick stuff in an envelope?...JJ


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 2, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Never tried Pot Roast in a Smoker. That looks like some good eats! But I got to ask...Beef Stew Seasoning...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK you caught me! Yea I didn't really know what to put in it, I've always used that in the crock pot and it was pretty good. But I bet you would know what to use
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 2, 2012)

Looks good Dave - I am kind of with JJ on the Beef Stew Seasoning


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 2, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> OK you caught me! Yea I didn't really know what to put in it, I've always used that in the crock pot and it was pretty good. But I bet you would know what to use
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL! Yeah I got your back Bro...My oldest requests Pot Roast every time she comes home from the CIA in NY and that kid eats food created by Master Chefs...JJ


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 2, 2012)

What, are you guys gonna start ganging up on me now?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 2, 2012)

...JJ


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## scarbelly (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jul 3, 2012)

..............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





................I needed a good laugh!!!

Looks mighty tasty to me, Dave! I haven't tried chuckies that way before (wife does pot roasts in the "O" or crock-pot), but I have done quite a few all-in-one meals, either smoked, dutch oven or combos of the two. That's a good, simple method for creating a dandy of a meal, and I like simple when the opportunity presents itself. Many of the best comfort foods are created using the KISS method.

Eric


----------



## big game cook (Jul 4, 2012)

nothing wrong with smoking chuckies. i do it. there cheap and mighty good.


----------



## jarhead (Jul 5, 2012)

Toss the veggies and save the beef.Chuckie is almost as good as shoulder clod.Yours looks great.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 5, 2012)

Looks great Dave and an idea I definitely have filed!!! I have no problem with the Beef Stew packet


----------



## alelover (Jul 5, 2012)

Looks fantastic. I have done many chuckies in the crockpot. I like the smoker method. I'll have to try it next time. Bet the liquid made some great gravy.


----------



## whistlepig (Jul 21, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> I love pot roast in the crock pot but I want to take it to the smoker (like everything I've been doing lately). I planned on smoking a couple of pork picnics this weekend so I knew I needed to fill up the smoker. If you know me you know I don't like doing long smokes unless it's full, just seems like such a waste of good propane!
> 
> I had 3 chuck roasts in the freezer I caught on sale awhile back so I thought "how bout some pot roast?"
> 
> ...


This is a very good recipe if one likes well done beef. I may try this. I prefer my beef rare to medium rare.


----------



## hitechredneck (Jul 22, 2012)

Those roasts look great.  I'm going to have to try this.


----------



## wood chuck (Nov 8, 2012)

Just by coincidence I just put one in the EMS. I injected it with a marinade I make up myself using Worcester as the base. The rest I'll use another thread to explain . Then I rubbed it down with A1

Dry Rub . I set the temp. at 225 for 3 hr. ; I plan to wrap in tin foil for an hour after that . Any advice would be appreciated . :~)


----------



## snowave (Nov 12, 2012)

glad I found this older thread, as I followed the general idea as the OP. I had a chuck pot roast I needed to get rid of, and decided to throw on a beer can chicken as well as a corned beef brisket.. all turned out pretty good. Pot roast was not falling apart, but more like a sliced roast. However, still very tender (barely needed a butter knife), and very tasty. I had some store bought 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Mediteranean  rub... which was excellent.. and I added some worcestershire, garlic and a little beer and injected the bad boy. I was out of broth, so I used some red wine and worcestershire sauce as a base for the veggies.













IMG_6699.JPG



__ snowave
__ Nov 12, 2012


















IMG_6700.JPG



__ snowave
__ Nov 12, 2012


















IMG_6701.JPG



__ snowave
__ Nov 12, 2012


















IMG_6708.JPG



__ snowave
__ Nov 12, 2012


















IMG_6709.JPG



__ snowave
__ Nov 12, 2012


















IMG_6711.JPG



__ snowave
__ Nov 12, 2012






Some pretty good snow coming down as I was finishing up.













IMG_6720.JPG



__ snowave
__ Nov 12, 2012


----------



## driedstick (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks pretty good.


----------



## kathrynn (Nov 14, 2012)

I haven't had lunch.  Dang yall!  Those look really great!  ALL OF IT!  Even the Snow!  Now...will have another way to do chuck roasts.  Hubby says he like mine better on the stove top like his Mother used to do.  Now I will show him what I can do! I don't have issue with the Beef Stew packet.  I usually just season with Lawrey's Seasoning salt...yes I ducked when I typed that too.


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 2, 2012)

I love pot roast in the crock pot but I want to take it to the smoker (like everything I've been doing lately). I planned on smoking a couple of pork picnics this weekend so I knew I needed to fill up the smoker. If you know me you know I don't like doing long smokes unless it's full, just seems like such a waste of good propane!

I had 3 chuck roasts in the freezer I caught on sale awhile back so I thought "how bout some pot roast?"

Friday night I gave them a coating of Thick Lea & Perrins and then good dusting of Montreal Steak Seasoning, wrapped in plastic wrap in back in fridge overnight. 

About 10:00 Saturday morning they went into the smoker with some Pitmasters Choice pellets providing a nice TBS to them. 

I went ahead and peeled and sliced some taters and carrots and cut up an onion. I took 2 qts of beef broth and a package of Beef Stew Seasoning and simmered it on the stove just to preheat it before it went into the smoker. I poured it into a large foil pan with the taters, carrots and onions.

Now this was the tricky part, "timing", I didn't know how long the taters would take to cook and didn't know how long the chuckies would take so I just had to roll the dice.

I put the pan in the smoker at 2:00 when the chuckies were about 150*, I wanted to give it some smoke before I sealed it up.

Here they are catching some smoke:








I left the pan in for an hour then put the chuckies in with the veggies and sealed it up with some foil. I moved it up and the pork down so the pork wouldn't drip all over the foil, I think that was a mistake for the pork but that's another thread.

Here's the chuckies right before going swimming:







And in the pan ready to be covered at 3:00:







About 5:00 the taters and carrots were perfect, a little crisp and not mushy so it's time to get them out of there:







It came out really good, the flavor is awesome. The chuckies were as tender as I wanted so I know now they need to cook longer but I was guessing at the timing. I know now that the taters and carrots will be ready in 3 hours so I will be able to time when to put it in a lot better. I will be doing this again but will make sure to take the chuckies to at least 190* before putting in the pan. Live Smoke and Learn, right?

I cubed some up with the taters and carrots and shredded the rest for some pulled chuckie sammies:


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 2, 2012)

Never tried Pot Roast in a Smoker. That looks like some good eats! But I got to ask...Beef Stew Seasoning...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





...Is that the McCormick stuff in an envelope?...JJ


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 2, 2012)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Never tried Pot Roast in a Smoker. That looks like some good eats! But I got to ask...Beef Stew Seasoning...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OK you caught me! Yea I didn't really know what to put in it, I've always used that in the crock pot and it was pretty good. But I bet you would know what to use
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 2, 2012)

Looks good Dave - I am kind of with JJ on the Beef Stew Seasoning


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 2, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> OK you caught me! Yea I didn't really know what to put in it, I've always used that in the crock pot and it was pretty good. But I bet you would know what to use
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 LOL! Yeah I got your back Bro...My oldest requests Pot Roast every time she comes home from the CIA in NY and that kid eats food created by Master Chefs...JJ


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 2, 2012)

What, are you guys gonna start ganging up on me now?


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 2, 2012)

...JJ


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## scarbelly (Jul 2, 2012)




----------



## forluvofsmoke (Jul 3, 2012)

..............
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





................I needed a good laugh!!!

Looks mighty tasty to me, Dave! I haven't tried chuckies that way before (wife does pot roasts in the "O" or crock-pot), but I have done quite a few all-in-one meals, either smoked, dutch oven or combos of the two. That's a good, simple method for creating a dandy of a meal, and I like simple when the opportunity presents itself. Many of the best comfort foods are created using the KISS method.

Eric


----------



## big game cook (Jul 4, 2012)

nothing wrong with smoking chuckies. i do it. there cheap and mighty good.


----------



## jarhead (Jul 5, 2012)

Toss the veggies and save the beef.Chuckie is almost as good as shoulder clod.Yours looks great.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 5, 2012)

Looks great Dave and an idea I definitely have filed!!! I have no problem with the Beef Stew packet


----------



## alelover (Jul 5, 2012)

Looks fantastic. I have done many chuckies in the crockpot. I like the smoker method. I'll have to try it next time. Bet the liquid made some great gravy.


----------



## whistlepig (Jul 21, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> I love pot roast in the crock pot but I want to take it to the smoker (like everything I've been doing lately). I planned on smoking a couple of pork picnics this weekend so I knew I needed to fill up the smoker. If you know me you know I don't like doing long smokes unless it's full, just seems like such a waste of good propane!
> 
> I had 3 chuck roasts in the freezer I caught on sale awhile back so I thought "how bout some pot roast?"
> 
> ...


This is a very good recipe if one likes well done beef. I may try this. I prefer my beef rare to medium rare.


----------



## hitechredneck (Jul 22, 2012)

Those roasts look great.  I'm going to have to try this.


----------



## wood chuck (Nov 8, 2012)

Just by coincidence I just put one in the EMS. I injected it with a marinade I make up myself using Worcester as the base. The rest I'll use another thread to explain . Then I rubbed it down with A1

Dry Rub . I set the temp. at 225 for 3 hr. ; I plan to wrap in tin foil for an hour after that . Any advice would be appreciated . :~)


----------



## snowave (Nov 12, 2012)

glad I found this older thread, as I followed the general idea as the OP. I had a chuck pot roast I needed to get rid of, and decided to throw on a beer can chicken as well as a corned beef brisket.. all turned out pretty good. Pot roast was not falling apart, but more like a sliced roast. However, still very tender (barely needed a butter knife), and very tasty. I had some store bought 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





 Mediteranean  rub... which was excellent.. and I added some worcestershire, garlic and a little beer and injected the bad boy. I was out of broth, so I used some red wine and worcestershire sauce as a base for the veggies.













IMG_6699.JPG



__ snowave
__ Nov 12, 2012


















IMG_6700.JPG



__ snowave
__ Nov 12, 2012


















IMG_6701.JPG



__ snowave
__ Nov 12, 2012


















IMG_6708.JPG



__ snowave
__ Nov 12, 2012


















IMG_6709.JPG



__ snowave
__ Nov 12, 2012


















IMG_6711.JPG



__ snowave
__ Nov 12, 2012






Some pretty good snow coming down as I was finishing up.













IMG_6720.JPG



__ snowave
__ Nov 12, 2012


----------



## driedstick (Nov 12, 2012)

Looks pretty good.


----------



## kathrynn (Nov 14, 2012)

I haven't had lunch.  Dang yall!  Those look really great!  ALL OF IT!  Even the Snow!  Now...will have another way to do chuck roasts.  Hubby says he like mine better on the stove top like his Mother used to do.  Now I will show him what I can do! I don't have issue with the Beef Stew packet.  I usually just season with Lawrey's Seasoning salt...yes I ducked when I typed that too.


----------

